# What's Wrong With This Autocycle?



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2016)

Serial number starts with a C plus 5 digits. What year would this be? Early postwar I'm guessing? I know the bottom of the springer is flipped to give it the lowrider look, but that's an easy fix. Did they use skiptooth after the war?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 2, 2016)

front fender looks very scweenish


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes they did. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 2, 2016)

Having it like that will f that springer up.... anyways, it's a 1947 BA107 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 2, 2016)

My 52 phantom has a skip on it


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2016)

is that a restored bike or original paint?  Is it for sale?


----------



## mruiz (Jul 2, 2016)

I have seen skip tooth up to 1954, not after. personally.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> is that a restored bike or original paint?  Is it for sale?



I think original...

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 2, 2016)

Is the front wheel smaller, or is it my imagination?


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2016)

Low rider model.


----------



## jkent (Jul 2, 2016)

The center part of the fork needs to be flipped around sith the bolt in the back and through the legs.
It does not look like the front wheel is smaller to me, just the fork pushing down on the center part of the fender. 
I would not ride a bike like that, it puts a crap load of stress on the fork and bond to break something pretty quick.
Other than the fork needing to be swapped around it looks original and correct. 
Jkent


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 2, 2016)

C would make it 1947. And the model would be a b607,b107 would be a straight bar autocycle .

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 2, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> C would make it 1947. And the model would be a b607,b107 would be a straight bar autocycle .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



A b607 is the cantilever.....and the b107 is the straight bar.....you will confuse him.....didn't anyone look at my post...esh 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 2, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> C would make it 1947. And the model would be a b607,b107 would be a straight bar autocycle .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



That is the straight bar autocycle 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 2, 2016)

Whoops. You're right. Thought i was looking at a canti.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 3, 2016)

Has a sweet Autocycle headbadge that I haven't come across yet. It isn't mine either.... could be I guess, but looking more and more like not.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

.....
I'm gonna say resto. I dmd you with some specifics. That badge puts up a red flag for me. I remember someone telling me these are a bit taller and never show up on a bike...always loose... just a few red flags on this one.....s2 or lobdell flats? New rust on a lot of stuff?....pedal caps are super clean? hmmm


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm willing to accept it's a resto.. if it is, it's an older one done very well.


----------



## jkent (Jul 3, 2016)

wonder if the badge is original to the bike?
If it is a resto, I'm betting the badge isn't the original badge.
If i'm not mistaken there was a conversation about that badge and no one has actually seen in on an original bike.
Jkent


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 3, 2016)

The paint looks pretty thick where the serial number is. I originally thought resto when I saw that, but the rest of the bike swayed me the other way. Not sure. It would be cool if that was the original badge, but I guess only way of telling is to take it off and see what holes are underneath if this badge really is taller than a normal badge.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> I'm willing to accept it's a resto.. if it is, it's an older one done very well.



Yeah, the paint looks great honestly 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

After looking at the additional pictures, I'm thinking that had a very professional resto job at some point.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Those badges used to be in the Peters'Chestnut Hollow catalog back in the early 90's. Same size,badge pattern as,wait for it,....CWC.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

NEVER have seen one,legit,on any ORIGINAL schwinn. What say ye,bobcycles?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Too early for s2's. Woulda had flat lobdells,or drop centers,chrome. Pretty deluxe bike,probably woulda had a straight chain,too. Restored how the person who had it,or restored how the owner wanted it to be.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Too early for s2's. Woulda had flat lobdells,or drop centers,chrome. Pretty deluxe bike,probably woulda had a straight chain,too. Restored how the person who had it,or restored how the owner wanted it to be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I've seen I think 7 of these and all had drop centers. Pretty rare bike honestly. All the kids wanted the canti ...The early post war autocycle is one of my favorites. Here is my old deluxe/equipped  1946 BA107






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice. I'm the 2nd owner of a late 40 b107 autocycle. Has all the bells n whistles, factory dd n.d. 2 speed,pat pending drum brake,fenderlight cover,e.a. horn in tank,stepped 6 hole rack refector,even have the orig chyco suer service w/w tires ratholed away. Not a big fan of the cantis,the 46-49 fatbar autocycles were,in my opinion,the best bike schwinn ever built.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Nice. I'm the 2nd owner of a late 40 b107 autocycle. Has all the bells n whistles, factory dd n.d. 2 speed,pat pending drum brake,fenderlight cover,e.a. horn in tank,stepped 6 hole rack refector,even have the orig chyco suer service w/w tires ratholed away. Not a big fan of the cantis,the 46-49 fatbar autocycles were,in my opinion,the best bike schwinn ever built.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Yes sir... they are sexy... your green on green is awesome. My original screen name was fatbar haha. Cantis look weird to me... not a fan either

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh yeah,Abe,my late 40 ,has script,flat lobdell rims. Funny,ya see a lot of post war b607's,but not a lot of b107's. And after the war,drops on the b107's.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Oh yeah,Abe,my late 40 ,has script,flat lobdell rims. Funny,ya see a lot of post war b607's,but not a lot of b107's. And after the war,drops on the b107's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk






 This 41 BA rode the best. Script flats on this one. You are right definitely not a lot of postwar B107s...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Other funny thing bout the 40/41 b107's,seems every cobalt blue one I've ever seen have been badged "Henderson",on the tanks,too 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Pretty bike. My 40,and the baby cycleplane are all that's left from the pre divorce collection.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Other funny thing bout the 40/41 b107's,seems every cobalt blue one I've ever seen have been badged "Henderson",on the tanks,too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



This has the heil brothers champion badge. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice. Weirdest 40 b107 i had was red,black spears,white pins,springer,high flange front hub,with a department store badge from Pittsburgh, Pa.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Can't remember for the life of me what the name of the store was,though. Stolen from my garage with several other bikes. Orig,other than the tires,seat cover,popped at stamped mesinger b1 black leather skin on it,and a set of nice Gillete Bears on it. Sigh,.... that one rolled nice...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Nice. Weirdest 40 b107 i had was red,black spears,white pins,springer,high flange front hub,with a department store badge from Pittsburgh, Pa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Do you have a picture? I swear I've seen one of it..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Can't remember for the life of me what the name of the store was,though. Stolen from my garage with several other bikes. Orig,other than the tires,seat cover,popped at stamped mesinger b1 black leather skin on it,and a set of nice Gillete Bears on it. Sigh,.... that one rolled nice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



I want to know what happened to this one....was on ebay years back...notice the tank decal. Front hi flange and rear drum....



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

Check my facebook. There's pix in my albums. Lotta my padt bikes are in there.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 3, 2016)

No idea.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 3, 2016)

Blue bike is a killer resto. Possibly repainted frame with orig or NOS parts? or just a very 
conscientious resto and attention to detail.
I've restored 2 or 3 of that model in Cobalt and postwar over the years, but never put the Autocycle
head badge on board so not one of mine.
Maybe Strucel ?
Possibly restored elsewhere....then shipped to the owner for assembly.....hence the 
"fork effort".....
And nope.....haven't seen a stock bike with the Autocycle badge to date.

Still a nice bike and great resto .....sure to get mangled when shipped by the auction house 'shippers'.


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Jul 5, 2016)

My 51 came with skip tooth and the forks flipped just like that, the fender will fit better after its flipped back around. Nice bike

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like my 1947 I restored about 1999 !
















[/QUOTE]


----------

